# the Art of Pit Bull Sleeping



## Indica

Zuess and his special "fried, died, and laid on de side"









Post up! I know you guys have some good ones!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

Jays 4th day of being with us she just woke up


----------



## performanceknls

Pig crashed out


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Now do they have to be your dogs or just in your care to post a pic. Just Kidding Lisa LOL


----------



## Indica

LOL those are really good! Its a breed characteristic I think. Professional sleepers lol and don't forget the snoring...


----------



## luoozer

they sleep? i had no idea, i thought they played and got the zoomies 15 times a day?


----------



## Jaz's dad

Here's Jaz asleep.


----------



## Indica

LOL her leg is hilarious all cocked out like that


----------



## Nizmo




----------



## Sadie's Dad

Nismo looks like a vampire dog LOL


----------



## t1dirty

hahahaha.......that's how i like them


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx

*biggie & armani sleeping like little angels ****


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Awe great picts everyone


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper

Delilah and my friend's dog, Pancha taking a nap together.. 
















I guess Nina closed the all you can eat buffet for now even tho some are still trying to sneak in lol 








Ahh.. the life of a puppy.. lol


----------



## Jaz's dad




----------



## tonios

HA! I love all them pics.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Thor The Great........lol


----------



## Krissy

my baby COMPA










And man oh man he can snore!!!!


----------



## SirShaun

I tried but got caught with the "nukkah what the hell you doin" look.


----------



## Raybeez

raybeez the crack head


----------



## JRXGRUBZX




----------



## StaffyDaddy

Raybeez said:


> raybeez the crack head


poor raybeez has no grapes! LOL............


----------



## StaffyMama




----------



## Raybeez

StaffyDaddy said:


> poor raybeez has no grapes! LOL............


he has plums now lol......


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Raybeez said:


> he has plums now lol......


i think plums turn into prunes...

and grapes turn into raisins LOL

that makes it even funnier. Had to give you a hard time.. He's a great lookin boy tho!


----------



## Raybeez

StaffyDaddy said:


> i think plums turn into prunes...
> 
> and grapes turn into raisins LOL
> 
> that makes it even funnier. Had to give you a hard time.. He's a great lookin boy tho!


that is funny i didnt think about that lolol ... prunes thats great ....no worries about the hard time i live to CRACK PEBBLES


----------



## Spinz




----------



## Pitlover0718

She caught me taking the picture.









Her first night home with us after her bath.









Sleeping upside down. Her normal sleeping position.









Listening for intruders to lick to death.


----------



## charliewat




----------



## reddoggy




----------



## cEElint

this is what happens when i get out of bed in the morning.. i go in the kitchen, get something to drink.. when i come back in my room i see this.. lol

straight up jacked my pillow.. lol


----------



## megz

Hmmm, good pillow, or good blanket....


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009

awwwww pretty babies


----------



## Ace153

*Puppy---Teen*


----------



## DueceAddicTed

This is him after the man leaves home ... he takes over the bed lol


----------



## redog

Champs favorite spot in the yard


----------



## Remi7209

Remi after a couple of hours of child play


----------



## Carriana

When Loki was but a wee pup:

























Now he sleeps on the fly, ready to go at a moments notice:


----------



## helhedded

*first post*

Hey folks, this is Oliver. He is about 5 months old now.


----------



## Akasha

performanceknls said:


> Pig crashed out


That is AWESOME !!!


----------



## Akasha

Akasha and Katar (kitty)


----------



## Sarah1975

*Delilah passed out*

Here is a pic of one of the pups before she went to her new home. She was playing hard and konked out next to me on the couch. When I got up, she stayed just like this...


----------



## mama grimm

*Rosie snoozing*

Rosie snoozing while she hogs the remote and her rubber ball. She's definitely got some control issues, eh?


----------



## dixieland

It's so cute that alot of our dogs like sleeping on their back


----------



## Laughter777

Jack and Jesse snoozing in Jesse's crate on the way home from a Bully show









Jack and Jesse snoozing on the couch

























Jesse snoozing solo on the couch

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Jesse sleeping on the floor under comforter


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx

woke up to this


----------



## lawrence_tbs

my little "KIA"....








dreaming on ice cream









fell asleep after her pedicure session


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great pics guys here's some of Dosia.










He looks dead eewww


----------



## Wac137

Kilo


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aaaaawwwww how cute.


----------



## Harley D

LMAO they are all to funny

I love the one of pig


----------



## Isis

Lol great thread!

Here are some of my own pictures from last night

Isis in basket:









Isis not so much in basket:









Falling out:









*Shrug* Ahh well:









Out and out:


----------



## Aidan

Aw Isis is looking so cute. He looks like he is going to be a big boy to.


----------



## Isis

Thanks Aidan! They grow up so quick don't they? Isis is female. Always entertaining thinking of how she will look when she gets older.


----------



## Aidan

whoops, I even knew that. Yea, I love puppies but I cant wait to see how both my pups fill out. Isis looks really good though.


----------



## Boz14

*sleepy heads*


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

Miss Yuna on the couch lol and that big ole' tongue 









Big Doms lol the mans rotti









Miss Melody and Her Kitty 









A big ole' pile of PITS lol


----------



## srt-in-it

Our newst dogs... Cain and Brody today at 13 weeks...


----------



## kidkiwi07

the second pic just cracks me up hilarious!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's one of Marley he was out back gettin sun on his belly and he caught me so he tried to hide his face. lol Silly old man.










:rofl::rofl: He's such a big dork.


----------



## Sprocket's owner

Here ya go....


----------



## Maddog

rofl, theyre all so funny-amazing sugars 
i would eat them when theyre like that:roll:


----------



## damageplan

Kiaha snoozin on the couch , she tries to be sneaky and get on the couch


----------



## PatienceFlame

Riley when she was younger
















taken today


----------



## damageplan

Kiaha loves to use Tank as a pillow


----------



## PhilNPetey

Heres Petey knocked out.....


----------



## Black Rabbit

damageplan said:


> Kiaha loves to use Tank as a pillow


:rofl::rofl: I love it when the dog pile mine do that too.:rofl:


----------



## damageplan

We had to buy them a little space heater because they would lay on the heat vents when the furnace comes on , so funny as soon as they hear it come on they both run to find a vent . Ill have to post pics of them on the vent


----------



## Black Rabbit

damageplan said:


> We had to buy them a little space heater because they would lay on the heat vents when the furnace comes on , so funny as soon as they hear it come on they both run to find a vent . Ill have to post pics of them on the vent


:rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny.


----------



## Wac137

damageplan said:


> We had to buy them a little space heater because they would lay on the heat vents when the furnace comes on , so funny as soon as they hear it come on they both run to find a vent . Ill have to post pics of them on the vent


lmao Kilo does the same thing... I wondered if any others did it to :rofl:


----------



## Leo

some pictures of leo over the months


----------



## Harley D

she really was asleep


----------



## kinglocz

king at 3 months with his frog


----------



## bucky685

Here are a couple of Cairo:
He is passed out in front of the heater:

















Using Cana Our english setter as a pillow:


















One of Cana Sleeping in the recliner:


----------



## outlaw josey

Sleeping Princess


----------



## cEElint

this is how my dogs do it.. lol


----------



## bullybabe

This is how my boys do it. (sorry these were taken with a cell phone camera)


----------



## cEElint

always piling up.. lol.. i love these dogs..


----------



## e442




----------



## Pittielove29

Lady likes sleeping on small surfaces








Keona was trying to wake her up and fell asleep








Keona isn't a Pit, but puppies always have funky sleeping positions








And cute little faces


----------



## jchrist413

*Kingpin 7 months*


----------



## cEElint

Dre made himself comfortable earlier.. lol


----------



## MISSAPBT

LOL fun thread, so many cool pics


----------



## APBTHAUS

We're both assed out lol(crummy cell pic my girl took but funny none the less)










BTW these pics are making my morning. So many great and funny pics. Keep this thread going.


----------



## Rondacker

We picked up Coop's downstairs bed..we were delayed going to bed..found him here..








..He has his bed time, and will let you know when it's time!


----------



## brandileigh080

Molly (9 weeks)









Molly & her best bud Lucy the chihuahua! (9 weeks && Lucy 8 months)










Again..









Molly & my Mom's Papillion "Romeo". (On the way back from the park!)









More recent ones..
On her throne in my back seat,lol. She caught me!









&& the most awkward I've seen yet!


----------



## brandileigh080

&& you can see her heart on her in that last picture!


----------



## GTR

it's cool to see my old threads being dug up, lol.This one got way huger than I thought it would! 
Awesome pics guys! 

I need to have a mod ban my old account though. :/ or somethin'. I don't have Indi anymore, so it's kinda morbid for me to use that account.


----------

